# Hughes 25mm module



## steveinstaffs (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi all, am new to the forum, have posted the same message in the vintage watch forum too, apologies in advance if this is wrong. Am looking for a Hughes 25mm module to fit a compuchron watch case that I have been given, does anyone have one or know where I can get one from ? cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

steveinstaffs said:


> Hi all, am new to the forum, have posted the same message in the vintage watch forum too, apologies in advance if this is wrong. Am looking for a Hughes 25mm module to fit a compuchron watch case that I have been given, does anyone have one or know where I can get one from ? cheers


a picture of the module may jog some memories :thumbsup:


----------



## steveinstaffs (Oct 6, 2015)

unfortunately it doesn't have a module in it, a friend of mine gave this to me as he knew I was interested in LED's, it was bought by mistake.


----------



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

Yes, its an old LED module from the late 1970s....

Problem is that there are (literally...) thousands of unused / NOS empty Compuchron watch cases about. The cases were produced at the nadir of the LED watch thang. They weren't required and so were never filled with modules. This huge over-supply of perfect cases for 25mm Hughes modules makes the cases virtually worthless and the modules virtually impossible to get.

Never say never, but I personally wouldn't invest too much sweat in an empty Compuchron 25mm case.


----------



## steveinstaffs (Oct 6, 2015)

thank you for that, as I say I was given it and thought it would be fun to see if I could get it working as I have never done this sort of thing before but like tinkering etc will keep looking lol


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Steve, I bought a Hughes 25mm module for a Compuchron via a private transaction from a guy using the title *azimuth_pl* on ebay. He was recommended by a forum member. It may be worth a PM to him.

Good luck.


----------



## steveinstaffs (Oct 6, 2015)

Streety, thank you I will go and hunt him down ! lol Steve


----------



## stromspeicher (May 28, 2015)

steveinstaffs said:


> Streety, thank you I will go and hunt him down ! lol Steve


...you can also find Piotr (azimuth_pl) on newdwf.com



stromspeicher said:


> steveinstaffs said:
> 
> 
> > Streety, thank you I will go and hunt him down ! lol Steve
> ...


or through his website http://www.crazywatches.pl/home


----------



## steveinstaffs (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you for that, managed to find him unfortunately he doesn't have one. On another note I have managed to get hold of a commodore module but the small thin plate that covers both batteries is missing, the module works fine but I need one of these plates (what would be its correct name ?) anyone know where I may get hold of one of those without buying another module? thanks Steve


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Picture?? I have some LED spares.


----------



## steveinstaffs (Oct 6, 2015)

Streety sorry for not replying sooner but thanks anyway, I realised the commodore wasn't going to fit in so have ditched that idea, am still trying to find the right 25mm module, the search continues lol best bet is to find the right watch on e bay me thinks.


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

hi Steve, I'm also (rarely) on this forum with the same id.

you'd better search for a small mens Timex (SSQ) LED watch that contains that Hughes module.

you might be lucky and find one if you're keen to keep on searching for the next year or so.

for the Commodore you can reproduce a battery clip from an old can, it will not look perfect but will do the job.


----------



## steveinstaffs (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks, I am still searching, will the module from a ladies Timex SSQ fit ? I have seen one that has the battery case that looks quite deep and bulbous, it seems to stick out a bit, would this fit a compu chron case ?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

welcome to the forum. watch repair will test your mechanical skills - and patience. best of luck - vinn


----------



## Toast (Jan 3, 2016)

TWF is amazing, have learnt a lot, but no one has answered my earlier query about Clinton electronic watches. Any info would much appreciated. Cheers


----------

